# Is Adam's QD mixed with BSD still the quick detailer king?



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Without including the latest fancy SI02 detailers - is Adams QD + BSD still the quick detailer king in terms of ease of use + finish + durbaility when used on reasonably well looked after paintwork?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Dunno, but I like it. Smells nice, too!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Have only tried detailed onlines si02 detailer and I'm very happy with. Goes on and off like any detail spray with no issues. But I must admit. I have a bottle of BSD mixed with a limited addition blueberry pie Adams detail spray ( light blue in colour). It's a doddle to use, smells amazing and beads like good un. Next on the list is bouncers D+D si though, heard great things about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Peter77 said:


> Have only tried detailed onlines si02 detailer and I'm very happy with. Goes on and off like any detail spray with no issues. But I must admit. I have a bottle of BSD mixed with a limited addition blueberry pie Adams detail spray ( light blue in colour). It's a doddle to use, smells amazing and beads like good un. Next on the list is bouncers D+D si though, heard great things about it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


these SI02 infused products... are they ideally best only used on SI02 coated cars or completley bare cars? not over sealants and waxes? Also, are ceramic coating and SI02 coatings the same (sorry slightly off topic)?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The first QDs I used were just products that aided drying or could be used to help with dust, fingerprints, smug removal, etc.

What we have now appear to be hybrid products that leaves something behind.

Is whatever is left enhancing, masking or hiding the original LSP?

Was there any point in applying a LSP instead of just using these newer QDs instead?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Was there any point in applying a LSP instead of just using these newer QDs instead?


Very true. With products like BSD you could just apply once a month and your car will be nicely protected forever!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

ad_182_uk said:


> these SI02 infused products... are they ideally best only used on SI02 coated cars or completley bare cars? not over sealants and waxes? Also, are ceramic coating and SI02 coatings the same (sorry slightly off topic)?


I think they are designed as a top up for ceramic coated cars. But work fine on bare paint. Gives a month or so protection as a stand alone product, other brands may give longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Adams is up there with the best when it comes to Gloss and ease of use. Bsd best when it comes to hydrophobic properties. I love them both 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My 50:50 mix is awesome.

Sonax BSD (Eurocarparts £7)
Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer (Carparts4less £8.95)

Gives fantastic beading, yet is still smooth to the touch.
Gives good protection.
I find the finish and beading is indistinguishable to the Fusso 12 month coating that I had put on adjacent panels - leading me to use the 50:50 mix all the time now.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope. BSD and chemical guys v7 beats most. Just not a cheap combo and not strictly a QD


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well this seems like an interesting thing to try. Got a gallon of Adams QD so may give this a go.

Is it a 50/50 mix with the Sonax?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Kristian87 said:


> Well this seems like an interesting thing to try. Got a gallon of Adams QD so may give this a go.
> 
> Is it a 50/50 mix with the Sonax?


Yes mate. The more Adam's mix you use the easier and slicker it is in my opinion. BSD can be slightly grabby and is not as silky slick as most but it beads insane!

Rob


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More reading on the 'mixes' here -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## BigMac_84 (Jun 27, 2019)

Bsd and lucas slick mist 50:50 best imo


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

BSD and Megs quick detailer mix for me as well. makes it slicker to use than just BSD.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Bsd is grabby, if you are using there original spritzer. Change it to very good spritzer, which give you very small quantity and wide area spray, not like original which gives more focused and to much product. Then use shortsnap guality microfiber and you are find, that grabby BSD is much more different product. Always shake bsd really well everytime, if you are spray to cloth and car.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am getting pretty good results using a 70/30 mix of FK425 / BSD.

Using peoples experiences I thought I would dilute BSD a bit more. I do feel it a bit sticky. I have been applying it when the car is wet so it is getting diluted a bit more.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried BSD with Autosmart Tango ?


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Chemical Guys V7. Bought this about 7 years ago. Absolute rubbish. That being said, I prefer BSD neat and I have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Chemical Guys V7. Bought this about 7 years ago. Absolute rubbish. That being said, I prefer BSD neat and I have no issues whatsoever.


Heard so many good things about v7, not tried it myself as no where local stocks it and I forget to add it to an order ...

Why didn't you like it ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've said this before, a lot depends on your paint.

Sticky, soft, annoying black Honda paint is a joy with V7, it's slick, smooth and smear free but with crap water behaviour.

BSD, no matter how you apply it or spritz it, or put it on the cloth first, no matter what cloths used, is grabby and smeary but has awesome beading.

Combined, the best bits of both prevail. The mix could have ended up grabby with poor water behaviour, but it is quite the opposite.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used bsd over bh cleanser polish in my black car today and no grabbyness or smearing, was a joy to use, I do tend to use klin korea microfibres that do make it a lot better to use, the Costco ones I used previously did tend to grab slightly 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Been using Adams and BSD 50:50 since around the start of the year and found it perfect. Nice gloss, not hard to apply, not smeary, great beading.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

TBH im using straight x-press wax now, the bsd is on the shelf

The xpress covers up scratches, the BSD loves to illuminate, plus its longevity is better than aquawax

If you have a wax underneath its topped up and really slick next wash you really feel it. Dont get that 'nicety' with bsd is gloopy and grabby


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive not used most of the things mentioned in here, but ive used BSD neat and i love it

its not that grabby/smeary at all imo, especially for the results it gives, though ive only used it on silver and white paints so harder to see any smears


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Used BSD on my dads Golf today and didnt have it mixed with anything, did try it with C2V3 a few years ago which worked ok. I recently saw a video on changing the process of using BSD to reduce the grabbiness. I rinsed the car and then went round with one standard Kirkland MF to remove a majority of the water. Then using the the same damp MF i sprayed the BSD into the cloth and applied to a section and buffed with a shorter pile cloth and it did seem much less grabby. The beading was good when it rained later in the afternoon.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Arvi said:


> Has anyone tried BSD with Autosmart Tango ?


Tried it today, they don't seem to mix well. Was 60:40 (BSD: Tango) roughly. No grabby feel but seemed the trigger didn't really care for it as seemed clumpy. Beading was ok but not as good as BSD neat. I shook the tango and BSD before poring and after mixing, the tango hadn't been touched in a while. I recently used BSD with a damp MF on one of our other cars and followed with a dry MF afterwards section by section and the finish wasn't too grabby and the beading was better. The BSD trigger doesn't help matters but sprayed onto cloth rather than the panel stopped me using too much product.

The Berlingo was decon'd and waxed about 6 months ago and possibly not washed since. The beading was average on the vertical panels and flat on horizontal but could have been due to the dirt. Wash was just an ONR wash. Results were as follows. Not the as good as full BSD for beading but not the worst. Least van is looking better than it did.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

